# I stepped on my baby. Someone please help me.



## SketchaMPM (Apr 6, 2010)

My rabbit is a Mini-Rex, 7 months old and approximately 2 pounds, spayed female.

She ran right under me and I stepped on her side. This was about 30 minutes ago. I couldn't tell what area I hit, maybe her front shoulder, I'm not sure- it happened so fast. She flipped back over, ran away and hid in the corner. She wasn't responding to my calls, and she hopped away if I even came within 5 feet of her. I finally cornered her, scooped her in her cage and called an emergency vet- who just told me to wait half an hour and call back.

She's sitting still, wide-eyed, moving her mouth softly when I speak to her. She's letting me pet her and her back doesn't seem to broken (I felt it). I gave her some lettuce which she ran over to and put in her mouth---but then immediately dropped. She's never done that before.

I don't know what to do. I'm so scared right now. She's basically me and my girlfriend's child, and we just lost a bunny in December to a kidney condition. I can't handle losing this one.

Any advice, please??


----------



## Pipp (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh no, so sorry.  

I've had my rabbits have strains from something like that, but she's going to need an x-ray, you really can't take a chance re: internal injuries..

If she's hurt, she's going to need fluids and possibly pain meds. And keep her warm, that's very important. 


sas :clover:


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Apr 6, 2010)

I can't give you medical advice but I just want to tell you to take a deep breath! That helped me when Sabrina was sick. They can sense your tension. I would go to the vet's right away if you are concerned. Its better to be safe than sorry. 

Make sure to keep her warm so that she doesn't go into shock. I hope that its just a bruise and she will be fine in no time.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 6, 2010)

Good advice re: the deep breath! 

Pipp did respond the same way when she was injured with a sprain. It took her three days and she was totally over it. 

Its unlikely to be a serious spinal injury if she's hopping, it could be another skeletal injury to her leg or shoulder, or a not-so-serious soft tissue issue, which is more likely than internal organ damage, but its something the Vet will have to figure out. 

How is she now? 


sas :clover:


----------



## bearbop (Apr 6, 2010)

Maybe she was just stunned. how is she now?


----------



## SketchaMPM (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you guys, keep the responses coming, it's helping. I'm just so scared right now.

Thank you Sas. It's hard to tell. She doesn't seem to be in pain but she's sitting still and barely eating. She started to chew on a piece of romaine but then stopped. She grinds her teeth when I pet her and speak to her softly, and she'll now hop around the cage once or twice to reposition- but she seems like she's shocked or something.

Re: the deep breath, thank you, I need to hear that. My gf isn't home and if something happened to this rabbit, and it was my fault, I'd never be able to live with myself. I'm trying to keep that thought out of my head for the time being and just keep an eye on little Honey, keeping hope that she'll be ok.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Any updates? x


----------



## Pipp (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah, how is she? :clover:


----------



## SketchaMPM (Apr 7, 2010)

Update.

She got better but she kept struggling to eat. She'd half-chew on a romaine leaf and then let it fall from her mouth. I had it. I called the Animal Emergency clinic and told them I would be bringing her in (I had called these people 4x through out the night).

She was given a clean bill of health. No broken bones. No fractures. No muscle or tissue damage. So far everything seems fine and she's very healthy. They said it's likely just stress- to let Honey sleep and she should be her normal self tomorrow. If not, bring her in and they'll take another look at her (X-rays and such).

So yeah. So far, so good. If anything is wrong, it's minor but she seems healthy at this point.

I'm going to bed.

Thank you everyone, I appreciate the support. 
I'll have to post here more often.


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 7, 2010)

*SketchaMPM wrote: *


> She was given a clean bill of health. No broken bones. No fractures. No muscle or tissue damage. So far everything seems fine and she's very healthy. They said it's likely just stress- to let Honey sleep and she should be her normal self tomorrow. If not, bring her in and they'll take another look at her (X-rays and such).



Curious - did they already take her xrays or did they say they will take xrays to take a closer look if she was not normal by tomorrow? Otherwise how were they sure that she had no broken bones? :?

I am very glad to hear she is ok though. What a terrifying experience! I have almost stepped on my Toby more than once from his scurrying around. I have stepped on Kirby's front paw once and stepped on Toby's front paw once as well, but no injuries since I only stepped on them with my pinky toe. It was still enough to make me sleepness all night to keep checking on them 

From then on whenever I knew a bunny was nearby or if I was working on something inside their pens, I walk the "shuffle"... tiny gliding steps as if I were ice skating like a child on the floor... it's silly, but at least I won't step on a bun. The worst that happened one time was Toby zoomed by and I "kicked" him as I was in mid-stride. Better to bonk him with my foot gently than step on him!


----------



## SketchaMPM (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah, I had to "shuffle" around my previous rabbit, Tulip. Accidentally kicked her once, I felt awful- but I always managed to not step on her. This one is much faster and more mischievous though.

Luckily she's doing great today and eating her food again!

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Apr 7, 2010)

The vet would probably have a good idea if anything was broken with taking X-rays. If there was a break there would be swelling, pain, limping, etc.

So it sounds like she is fine. That's great  I hope she will be over it soon and back to normal


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 7, 2010)

It happens more often than you think. Anyway, I'm glad you got her to the emergency vet and she's doing ok now.


----------

